# Charlevoix Fish Wholesaler Sentenced



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> If you don't know much about commercial netting, I would suggest getting familiar with CORA, how it is set, how it is (or isn't enforced) and how often it's been violated.
> 
> Then you can do some research on the poorly marked nets set in the two busiest ports for recreational fishing a few years back. The boat that sank not once but twice at dock releasing diesel fuel into the lake, the nets that were pulled late, or not pulled at all and left as ghost nets just waiting to grab a small boat's downrigger weights and pull them under, and the tribal fisherman that could not pull his nets because (1) he broke his foot and (2) he went to jail for sexual activities with an under aged girl.
> 
> ...


No, I get why Tribal Fisherman are held in the regard they are, and it's a shame. A simple search on the number of pounds of illegal fish caught by tribal commercial fisherman versus non-tribal commercial fisherman will show you that the non-tribal illegal catch is by tons and tons more. The number if violations, and violators is also much higher among non-tribal operations, but those numbers never seem to matter when the discussion starts across the campfire. But this is simply the math at work. There are far more non-tribal operations than there are tribal, so there are far more opportunities for bad apples in a bigger barrel. Simple math talking, not judgment on my part against non-tribal operations.

I'm not making excuses for either side. Wrong is wrong, a broken law is a broken law, a piss poor commercial operator is a piss poor operator, race shouldn't matter they should all be dealt with the same way, quick and harsh. Yet somehow, it always does. The stories of the Tribal commercial operators that break the law are told over and over, yet the stories about the non-tribal commercial outfits don't get quite as much discussion in the bar rooms. Until we get passed the race part of the equation, and focus on a solution for the sake of the resource, everyone (regardless of race) will continue to suffer. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Biggbear said:


> No, I get why Tribal Fisherman are held in the regard they are, and it's a shame. A simple search on the number of pounds of illegal fish caught by tribal commercial fisherman versus non-tribal commercial fisherman will show you that the non-tribal illegal catch is by tons and tons more. The number if violations, and violators is also much higher among non-tribal operations, but those numbers never seem to matter when the discussion starts across the campfire. But this is simply the math at work. There are far more non-tribal operations than there are tribal, so there are far more opportunities for bad apples in a bigger barrel. Simple math talking, not judgment on my part against non-tribal operations.
> 
> I'm not making excuses for either side. Wrong is wrong, a broken law is a broken law, a piss poor commercial operator is a piss poor operator, race shouldn't matter they should all be dealt with the same way, quick and harsh. Yet somehow, it always does. The stories of the Tribal commercial operators that break the law are told over and over, yet the stories about the non-tribal commercial outfits don't get quite as much discussion in the bar rooms. Until we get passed the race part of the equation, and focus on a solution for the sake of the resource, everyone (regardless of race) will continue to suffer. Just my .02 cents.


How many non-tribal commercial netting operations are there in NW Michigan? Carlson and Cross and then the tribal netters that sell to them?

I see tribal but zero non-tribal netting east of Leland.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

1836 Treaty waters.....It's 2019 now. Unreal. Mark it down in the history books and lets move on!


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> 1836 Treaty waters.....It's 2019 now. Unreal. Mark it down in the history books and lets move on!


I hear a lot of griping here, mostly deserved. If You think it's bad now just wait and see what the new consent decree turns up! Negotiations begin this year on a permanent situation.
I strongly urge all concerned to join a group that is involved with financing our side of these negotiations- like M.S.S.F.A or a few other groups....Speak now or forever hold Your.........
Thumb Steelheaders meeting is Thursday the 18'th @ The Ubly Foxhunters Club. Topic is the herring program on Lake Huron.
All are invited.......free hot dogs. Begins @ 7:30


----------



## Walleye500 (Dec 29, 2016)

The tribe plants a ton of walleye and lake trout. You think they're planting them just for fun?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Walleye500 said:


> The tribe plants a ton of walleye and lake trout. You think they're planting them just for fun?


Some walleye, not "tons", next to nothing on Lakers it's mostly Federal plants, but quite a few herring.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Walleye500 said:


> The tribe plants a ton of walleye and lake trout. You think they're planting them just for fun?


What they take and plant is at two different ends of the spectrum. I am sure there is a clause they have to plant a certain %, other than that I highly doubt they would plant nothing. Take take take.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just because it doesnt record all of the tribal netting g violations means nothing. That is part of our point. They do whatever they want...report whatever they want and if anything is ever done which is very rare it is a slap on the wrist. At best


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"There are far more non-tribal operations than there are tribal, so there are far more opportunities for bad apples in a bigger barrel. Simple math talking, not judgment on my part against non-tribal operations."

You may want to double check that statement.


"The rules for commercial fishing in Michigan are being rewritten in Lansing. The law is old and needs to be updated. *There are only 21 non-tribal businesses licensed by the state to catch fish for market."*


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

21 too many! How many tribal netters?


----------



## Ballyhoo (Sep 26, 2016)

You would hope that the tribal anglers would be respectful of the resource. What a shame–The disease of greed and the native people. Hmm sounds like a book title.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Best of luck finding too much info on the tribal operations.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Ballyhoo said:


> You would hope that the tribal anglers would be respectful of the resource. What a shame–The disease of greed and the native people. Hmm sounds like a book title.


Unfortunately its not just the tribal netters, the white man that is allowed to net (which I still can't grasp how they are allowed) is just as greedy and disregards OUR resources!


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

So who or what organization is lobbying State and Federal Legislators in support of Sportsman? I’m not talking about little local clubs. I am talking about organizations with teams of lawyers, PR staff, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Jimbos, is it legal for Cross boats to cast net the channel?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

sgc said:


> Jimbos, is it legal for Cross boats to cast net the channel?


The Pine River Channel?

I've never seen them do it but I'm not there all that often.

They head out about 430am and take a steady heading towards in the direction of Beaver Island until out of site.
I can't imagine that with the DNR Fisheries operation right there at the mouth that Cross would be that stupid.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, my mistake, i reread your older post. You were casting! I originally read it as "on their way out to lake michigan they were casting nets for walleye in the pine". I have a place 2 blocks from the bridge and wife and I are moving up for good by end of June. Hoping to get serious about some walleye fishing.


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

ThreeDogsDown said:


> So who or what organization is lobbying State and Federal Legislators in support of Sportsman? I’m not talking about little local clubs. I am talking about organizations with teams of lawyers, PR staff, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


M.S.S.F.A.- the Steelheaders. They need Your support
Several chapters on Your side of the state


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

sgc said:


> Oh, my mistake, i reread your older post. You were casting! I originally read it as "on their way out to lake michigan they were casting nets for walleye in the pine". I have a place 2 blocks from the bridge and wife and I are moving up for good by end of June. Hoping to get serious about some walleye fishing.


About 3am, around Memorial Day. If you go out too early in the evening you'll have 50 of your up close and personal friends trying to squeeze you out.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

wallyg said:


> M.S.S.F.A.- the Steelheaders. They need Your support
> Several chapters on Your side of the state


Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

